
Deep Paper Gestalt – paper review as image classification - lasagnaphil
https://github.com/vt-vl-lab/paper-gestalt
======
ClassyJacket
So what happens when you run this paper's algorithm on itself?

~~~
lasagnaphil
From the paper:

"We apply the trained classifier to this paper. Our network ruthlessly
predicts with high probability (over 97%) that this paper should be rejected
without peer review. :("

